# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  φοβος για την καρδια-κρισεις πανικου

## gree21

καλησπερα σε ολους μπηκα για να σας πω ενα θεμα που με ταλανιζει...ειμαι 29 χρονων πριν 5 χρονια περιπου σε μια φαση δεν ειχα νιωσει καλα και ενιωσα κατι στο στηθος μου τοτε πιστεψα οτι ειναι η καρδια μου. πηγα σε καρδιολογο και μετα απο υπερηχους και καρδιογραφηματα μου ειπε οτι η καρδια μου ειναι υγιης και οτι πρεπει να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου.
συνεχισα κανονικα τη ζωη μου εχοντας ολα αυτα τα χρονια μια μικρη φοβια μετα απο αυτο που ειχα αισθανει, γενικα ποτε δεν ειχα καποια παθηση , ουτε καπνιζω , ουτε πινω και οι εξετασεις αιματος ηταν παντα καλες.. τις τελευταιε εβδομαδες υστερα απο μια γαστρεντεριτιδα που περασα μου επανηλθε ο φοβος για τη ζωη μπυ και αυτοματως πηγε το μυαλο μου στην καρδια..αρχισαν να με πιανουν κρισεις πανικου φοβομουν να βγω εξω να περπατησω εχω πολυ αγχος και πιεση με αποτελσμα το κεφαλι μου να ειναι παντα μεσα στη πιεση και γενικα ολος ο οργανισμος μου να ειναι μεσα στη πιεση να πιεζω το στηθος μου κλπ..καποιες φορες οταν ξαπλωνω ανασκελα ή στα πλαγια νιωθω μεσα στο στηθος μου μια πιεση ειναι σαν κατι να πεφτει πανω στη καρδια και να την πιεζει και η καρδια να σπρωχνει...δεν εχω πονο παρα μονο αυτο το σπρωξιμο εσωτερικα σε καποιες στασεις του σωματος μου...θεωρειτε οτι μπορει να παθω κατι απο αυτο το αγχος που εχω? ειναι πιθανον η πιεση η εσωτερικη που εχω να πιεζει την καρδια?

----------


## makis1984

Ολοι οσοι πιεζομαστε ψυχολογικα εχουμε αναλογα συμπτωματα. Μην αναησυχεις για την καρδια σου,τουλαχιστον βραχυπροθεσμα. Εστιασε την προσοχη σου στην ψυχη και το μυαλο σου και ολα θα πανε καλα:)

----------


## gree21

makis1984 οποτε να μην ανησυχω γι αυτη τη πιεση που εχω? αισθανομαι μεσα στο κεντρο στο στηθος αυτο το σπρωξιμο λες και με σπρωχνει η καρδια αλλα μολις αλαλζω σταση αυτο φευγει..δεν εχω και ουτε ειχα ποτε πονο...μακροπροθεσμα αυτη η πιεση που εχω εσωτερικα μπορει να κανει κακο στην καρδια?

----------


## makis1984

οταν νιωθεις καλα , νιωθεις αυτην τη πιεση;

----------


## gree21

βασικα αυτο το σπρωξιμο το νιωθω σε ορισμενες στασεις του σωματος..οταν ειμαι ορθιος και περπατω δεν το νιωθω...και περυσι ειχα μικρα σπρωξιματακια..την καρδια μου την ειχα ελενξει πριμ 4-5 χρονια δεν ειχε κανενα προβληα..δεν ειχα ποτε χοληστερηνη υψηλη πιεση ή καποια αλλη παθηση..μετρησα την πιεση μου και τωρα και ειναι σε πολυ καλα επιπεδα..δε νομιζω να δημιουργθηκε θεμα στη καρδια..29 χρονων ειμαι..

----------


## makis1984

εισαι καλα ψυχολογικα λοιπον και νιωθεις ενοχλησεις στην καρδια . Τι απαντησεις ψαχνεις σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας;

----------


## gree21

βασικα καλα ειμαι στη καρδια αλλα μου εχει γινει εμμονη η φοβια της καρδιας με αποτελεσμα να πιεζομαι πολυ και να με πιανουν κρισεις πανικου και να αγχωνομαι ..αυτη η πιεση η εσωτερικη που δημιουργει ολα αυτα..δεν ποναω πουθενα

----------


## makis1984

Εισαι νεος,δεν καπνιζεις,δεν πινεις,αν περπατας και καθημερινα ή αθλεισαι ακομα καλυτερα. Οι εξετασεις σου ειναι καθαρες αρα ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ. Μηπως να πιεις κανα ποτακι για να χαλαρωσεις;;)
Παντως, αν ειχες προβλημα στην καρδια ,δεν θα πονουσες στο στηθος μονο αλλα στην πλατη,μουδιασματα και αλλα. Αρα σου χει γινει εμμονη ιδεα και καλο ειναι να πας σε ενα ψυχολογο για να μη χειροτερεψει η φαση.

----------


## gree21

η τραγικη ειρωνια ξερεις που ειναι? οτι οταν ειχα παει στον καρδιολογο με ρωταει εισαι και αθλητης γιατι φαινεται στην καρδια σου!! κι ομως μου εχιε γινει εμμονη..πηγα σε ψυχιατρο τοθυ εξηγησα το προβλημα και μου εδωσε να παω κατι φαρμακα ελαφρια αλλα θελω να το παλεψω μονος μου

----------


## makis1984

Πηγες σε ψυχιατρο και οχι σε ψυχολογο; Και σου εδωσε ηρεμιστικα προφανως. Οι συνεδριες θα σε βοηθησουν να φυγει η εμμονη αυτη,αφου δεν τα καταφερνεις μονο σου. Για τα χαπια ειναι δικη σου αποφαση αν θα τα παρεις

----------


## Vaggelis7

Καλησπέρα σου και Χρόνια πολλά. Είμαι 19 χρονών και μπορώ να σε καταλάβω απόλυτα. Πριν 2 χρόνια έδινα πανελλήνιες και όπως καταλαβαίνεις πιεζόμουν αρκετά και είχα πολύ αγχος (ειμαί αγχώδης σαν άτομο γενικά). Άρχιζα κάποιες μέρες να αισθάνομαι δύσνοια και ένα ελαφρύ βάρος στο στήθος. Δεν είχα καμία ιδέα τότε οτι το άγχος μπορεί να σου προκαλέσει τέτοια συμπτώματα. Μετά ήρθε το βαρύ χτύπημα... μαθαίνω ένα απόγευμα οτι ο θείος μου πέθανε 42 χρονών απο έμφραγμα. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς το σοκ που ένιωσα. Μετά απο κάποιες μέρες τα συμπτώματα άγχους άρχιζαν να χειροτερεύουν, μου καρφώθηκε στο μυαλό οτι έχω κάτι με την καρδιά μου και θα παιθάνω σαν τον θείο μου. Ήρθαν και άλλα συμπτώματα όπως έντονες ταχυκαρδίες, τσιμπίματα στο στήθος, πλάτη και πλευρά μερικές φορές, βάρος στο στήθος- δύσπνοια. Μέχρι που μια μέρα έμεις άυπνος όλη νυχτα λόγο άγχους και το πρωί νιώθω ενα ελαφρύ μούδιασμα στο αριστερό μου χέρι...πανικοβλήθηκα αμέσως και η καρδιά μου άρχισε να χτυπάει σαν τρελή. Ήμουν σε εναν καναπέ με το χέρι στην καρδιά και έλεγα μέσα μου " να το, τωρα έρχεται το εμφραγμα". Να μην τα πολυλογώ πήγα στα επείγωντα στο Ιπποκράτειο, έκανα καρδιογράφημα και τρίπλεξ και δεν μου βρηκαν απολύτως τίποτα. Ακόμα κ στια εξετάσεις αίματος ο αιματοκρίτης μου ήταν πολύ καλός. Αμέσως την επόμενη μέρα ένιωθα καλύτερα, μετα απο 1 εβδομάδα τα συμπτώματα είχαν εξαφανιστεί. Το θέμα σου είναι το άγχος και πρέπει να το συνειδητοποιησεις ο ίδιος. Εξαφάνισε τις σκέψεις οτι κάτι έχεις με την καρδιά σου και εγώ θυμάμαι εκκείνη την περίοδο δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ ανάσκελα γιατι ένιωθα οτι μου κοβόταν η ανάσα. Τώρα μετά απο 2 χρόνια μπορώ να πω οτι είμαι καλά. Ελπίζω να ακολουθήσεις κ εσύ, καλή συνέχεια και χρόνια πολλά!!

----------

